# قوم جوج وماجوج



## Ahmad Didat (10 يونيو 2011)

*هناك في الكتاب المقدس قوم اسمهم جوج وماجو أو شي زي كذا

عموما اكيد انتو عارفين انا ايش اقصد

اريد معرفة اين هؤلاء القوم ومتى يظهرو  ومن هم اصلا ؟؟

وشكرا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (10 يونيو 2011)

*المهم ليس فى الإسم المهم هو فى من هم لأنه فى كتب أخرى نجد خرافات عنهم لا يقبلها أى عقل
لنقرأ من دائرة المعارف الكتابية - باب :جوج وماجوج 

اذ جاء التالي :

" جوج هو رئيس روس وماشك وتوبال ( خر 38 : 2 ــ 39 : 16) وكانت بلاده تسمى ارض ماجوج وهو رئيس الحجافل الشمالية التى ستقوم بالهجوم الاخير على اسرائيل في نهاية استمتاعها ببركات ملك المسيا. 

...
وتقول نبوة حزقيال ان جيش جوج سيضم تحت جناحيه جيوش فارس وكوش وفوط وجومر ( أي الكيمريين ) وتوجرمة من اقاصي الشمال الذين سيكونون جيشا عرمرما مختلطا من الشعوب الشمالية النائية متجهزين بكل انواع الاسلحة للحرب وسيصعدون على جبال اسرائيل كزوبعة وكسحابه تغشى الارض للسلب والنهب لان شعب اسرائيل شعب غنى ويسكن في امان في مدن وقرى بلا اسوار وبلا عوارض وبلا مصاريع وسيكون صعودهم على جبال إسرائيل كما جاء في النبوات مواكبا لظواهر عجيبة وانقلابات عظيمة في الطبيعة فيعتريهم رعب عظيم ويعاقبهم الله بالوبا والدم , ويمطر على جوج وعلى كل جيشه وعلى الشعب الكثيره الذين معه مطرا جارفا وحجاره برد عظيمه ونارا وكبريتا حتى يهلكهم ( حز 38 : 15 ـ 23 ) وتسقط جثثهم على جبال اسرائيل وتصبح ماكلا للطيور الكاسرة وللوحوش المفترسه ويستخدم سكان إسرائيل اسلحتهم الهائلة وقودا للنار سبع سنين وتدفن عظامهم في وادي جمهور جوج في شرقي الاردن حتى لا تدنس الارض المقدسة. 

ونقرا في سفر الرؤيا انه " متى تمت الالف السنة يحل الشيطان في سجنه ويخرج ليضل الامم الذين في اربع زوايا الارض جوج وماجوج ليجمعهم للحرب, الذين عددهم مثل رمل البحر فصعدوا على عرض الارض واحاطوا بمعسكر القديسين بالمدينة المحبوبة فنزلت نار من عند الله من السماء واكلتهم " ( رو 20 : 7 ــ 9 ). 

وهناك ثلاثة اراء مختلفة في تفسير قصة جوج فالبعض يرى انها وصف حرفي لهجوم على اسرائيل سيحدث في المستقبل يقوم به شعوب كثيرون بقيادة روسيا , والبعض يراه وصفا مجازيا لحادثة في المستقبل , للصراع الاخير بين اسرائيل واعدائها وقتئذ , او للصراع النهائي المروع بين الكنيسة وقوات الشر في العالم , ويرى البعض الآخر انه تصوير نبوى , لا لحادثة تاريخية بعينها بل للحق العظيم الراسخ بانه مهما وايان تحشد اجناد الشر قواها للقضاء على شعب الله , فان الله يسرع لمعونه شعبه. ".


وانا اقول :

يعتقد بان هؤلاء سيكونون الجيش العظيم الاتي بقيادة " ضد المسيح " ليهجموا على اسرائيل في الايام الاخيرة ..
{ واجمع كل الامم على اورشليم للمحاربة } ( زكريا 1:14)
وايضاً : ( حزقيال 1:38-16).

وقد ذكرهم النبي يوئيل ووصف هذا الجيش الشرقي الشمالي بقوله :

{ 1 اضربوا بالبوق في صهيون صوّتوا في جبل قدسي . ليرتعد جميع سكان
الارض لان يوم الرب قادم لانه قريب . 

2 يوم ظلام وقتام يوم غيم وضباب مثل الفجر ممتدا على الجبال . شعب
كثير وقوي لم يكن نظيره منذ الازل ولا يكون ايضا بعده الى سني دور
فدور . 

3 قدامه نار تأكل وخلفه لهيب يحرق . الارض قدامه كجنة عدن وخلفه قفر
خرب ولا تكون منه نجاة .

4 كمنظر الخيل منظره ومثل الافراس يركضون . 

5 كصريف المركبات على رؤوس الجبال يثبون . كزفير لهيب نار تأكل قشا .
كقوم اقوياء مصطفين للقتال . 6 منه ترتعد الشعوب . كل الوجوه تجمع حمرة . 

7 يجرون كابطال . يصعدون السور كرجال الحرب ويمشون كل واحد في طريقه
ولا يغيّرون سبلهم . 

8 ولا يزاحم بعضهم بعضا يمشون كل واحد في سبيله وبين الاسلحة يقعون
ولا ينكسرون . 

9 يتراكضون في المدينة يجرون على السور يصعدون الى البيوت يدخلون من
الكوى كاللص . 

10قدامه ترتعد الارض وترجف السماء . الشمس والقمر يظلمان والنجوم
تحجز لمعانها . 

11 والرب يعطي صوته امام جيشه . ان عسكره كثير جدا . فان صانع قوله
قوي لان يوم الرب عظيم ومخوف جدا فمن يطيقه }

( سفر النبي يوئيل الاصحاح الثاني ).



وقد ذكرهم الرسول يوحنا في رؤياه المقدسة .. وذكر عددهم ومقدار بطشهم وقدوتهم العسكرية ..

لنقرأ من سفر الرؤيا الاصحاح التاسع , وما بين قوسين باللون الاحمر هو تعليقي :


{ 1 ثم بوق الملاك الخامس فرأيت كوكبا قد سقط من السماء الى الارض
وأعطي مفتاح بئر الهاوية . 

2 ففتح بئر الهاوية فصعد دخان من البئر كدخان أتون عظيم فاظلمت
الشمس والجو من دخان البئر . ( اشارة الى استخدام الاسلحة النووية ) 

3 ومن الدخان خرج جراد على الارض فأعطي سلطانا كما لعقارب الارض
سلطان . 

4 وقيل له ان لا يضر عشب الارض ولا شيئا اخضر ولا شجرة ما الا الناس
فقط الذين ليس لهم ختم الله على جباههم .( ربما يعني الاسلحة الكيميائية بسمومها كسم العقارب )

5 وأعطي ان لا يقتلهم بل ان يتعذبوا خمسة اشهر . وعذابه كعذاب عقرب
اذا لدغ انسانا . 

6 وفي تلك الايام سيطلب الناس الموت ولا يجدونه ويرغبون ان يموتوا
فيهرب الموت منهم . 

7 وشكل الجراد شبه خيل مهيّأة للحرب وعلى رؤوسها كأكاليل شبه الذهب
ووجوهها كوجوه الناس . ( جراد ضخم مهيأ للحرب ويطير , فما هو غير الطائرات المقاتلة . وهي تطير بسرعة فائقة , والطيار الذي يقودها لا يظهر سوى رأسه . وهكذا وصفها يوحنا : وجوهها كوجوه الناس ! )

8 وكان لها شعر كشعر النساء وكانت اسنانها كاسنان الأسود . ( ربما اشارة لما تحمله من ذخيرة وصواريخ! )

9 وكان لها دروع كدروع من حديد ( والطائرات مصنوعة من حديد ) وصوت اجنحتها كصوت مركبات خيل كثيرة تجري الى قتال . ( وهذا ما يميز الطائرات الاسرع من الصوت بضجيجها )


10 ولها اذناب شبه العقارب وكانت في اذنابها حمات وسلطانها ان تؤذي
الناس خمسة اشهر . ( وهذا وصف لاسلحتها الكيمائية والجرثومية التي تؤذي الناس كسم العقرب )11 ولها ملاك الهاوية ملكا عليها اسمه بالعبرانية أبدّون وله باليونانية اسم ابوليون . 

12 الويل الواحد مضى هوذا يأتي ويلان ايضا بعد هذا 

13 ثم بوق الملاك السادس فسمعت صوتا واحدا من اربعة قرون مذبح الذهب
الذي امام الله 

14 قائلا للملاك السادس الذي معه البوق فك الاربعة الملائكة
المقيدين عند النهر العظيم الفرات . ( ربما اشارة الى تجفيف نهر الفرات ليتم عبور جيش التحالف الشيوعي بقيادة الصين وروسيا والمسلمين ضد اسرائيل )

15 فانفك الاربعة الملائكة المعدّون للساعة واليوم والشهر والسنة لكي
يقتلوا ثلث الناس . ( وهكذا قال الكتاب راجع : زكريا اصحاح 14 كاملاً )

16 وعدد جيوش الفرسان مئتا الف الف . وانا سمعت عددهم .( وبحسب تعبيرنا اي 200 مليون مقاتل وهذا العدد غير مستغرب اذ ان الصين الشيوعية قد بلغ تعدادها السكاني لاكثر من مليار نسمة , فما بالكم ان اتحد جيشها مع جيوش روسيا ودول اسلامية اخرى ؟) 

17 وهكذا رأيت الخيل في الرؤيا والجالسين عليها . لهم دروع نارية
واسمانجونية وكبريتية ورؤوس الخيل كرؤوس الأسود ومن افواهها يخرج نار
ودخان وكبريت . ( تظهر هنا القوات البرية المسلحة من دبابات ومدرعات تطلق النار والكبريت !)

18 من هذه الثلاثة قتل ثلث الناس من النار والدخان والكبريت الخارجة
من افواهها . 

19 فان سلطانها هو في افواهها وفي اذنابها لان اذنابها شبه الحيّات
ولها رؤوس وبها تضر . ( رؤوس الدبابات وفوهات مدافعها تشبه الحيات وبها تطلق نيرانها وتضر )

20 واما بقية الناس الذين لم يقتلوا بهذه الضربات فلم يتوبوا عن
اعمال ايديهم حتى لا يسجدوا للشياطين واصنام الذهب والفضة والنحاس
والحجر والخشب التي لا تستطيع ان تبصر ولا تسمع ولا تمشي 

21 ولا تابوا عن قتلهم ولا عن سحرهم ولا عن زناهم ولا عن سرقتهم.
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يونيو 2011)

مش من باب الاحترام انك تفتح الكتاب اللي بتسأل عنه و تأتي بالآيات المطلوب تفسيرها؟
ولا من خيالك كدة؟


----------

